# Seiko H601-5260



## gamarp (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I have recently bought a very nice SEIKO H601-5260 analog-digital watch. But unfortunately the glass is broken so I want to replace it.

Look at the pictures:



















I found the correct part number using the Seiko Oceania website: ES9W57LM01

(It was a bit tricky to figured out which part number means what as the discription is missing...but I picked up the suspicious numbers and I did a backsearch and guess what: I found it  )

So I immediately did a search at CousinsUK but there was no result :angry2:

*I have two questions:*


If I can`t find something on CousinsUK site how can I search for a similar one or alternative version?


On Seiko Oceania website it seems this glass is still available, but how can I order/buy it? I don`t have account, so I can`t login. Does anybody know how to register on that site?

Any helps are welcome


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

gamarp said:


> I found the correct part number using the Seiko Oceania website: ES9W57LM01
> 
> (It was a bit tricky to figured out which part number means what as the discription is missing...
> 
> but I picked up the suspicious numbers and I did a backsearch and guess what: I found it  )


Hi, Arpad. Well done :good:

Doing a 'reverse look-up' (asking 'where used?' on the part number) is a trick I often use myself.

I presume you found the full parts list (with descriptions) against H601-526*1*(P1) ?


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

gamarp said:


> So I immediately did a search at CousinsUK but there was no result :angry2:
> 
> *I have two questions:*
> 
> ...


There are a few options open to you, now you have the correct Seiko part number.

1) There is a facility on Cousins UK website to *add a non-listed part*.

You can add the part number to their database yourself, and order one at the same time.

Cousins then check availability with Seiko, and will come back with a quote.

It's not the easiest process to follow, but there is a .pdf guide on their website. :read:

2) You can register with Jules Borel in the U.S.A., and do a watch case parts search on the case model.

In fact, I've already done it, and they recognise both H601-5260 and p/n ES9W57LM01 - price $17.40.

There is one 'gotcher' with Jules Borel, in that they have a $50 minimum order value. 

3) You are a private individual like myself, so you will not get full access to Seiko Oceania.

Even if you had full access, they will only deal with the trade / wholesalers, not individuals.

But you can order through an Australian wholesaler. I heartily recommend Smith & Smith in Sydney.

If you email them, address it 'F.A.O. Keith Doherty' - he deals with Seiko spare part orders. :wink2:


----------



## gamarp (Jun 10, 2011)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Hi, Arpad. Well done :good:
> 
> Doing a 'reverse look-up' (asking 'where used?' on the part number) is a trick I often use myself.
> 
> I presume you found the full parts list (with descriptions) against H601-526*1*(P1) ?


Exactly, the H601-526*1* is the source of the info.



SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> 1) There is a facility on Cousins UK website to *add a non-listed part*.
> 
> You can add the part number to their database yourself, and order one at the same time.
> 
> ...


I will definately try at Cousins first. It`s a bit annoying that this crystal is not available, although for the quite similar H601-5400 the ESFW09LN01 is available...so for a quick price comparison my ES9W57LM01 should not be more than that.



SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> 2) You can register with Jules Borel in the U.S.A., and do a watch case parts search on the case model.
> 
> In fact, I've already done it, and they recognise both H601-5260 and p/n ES9W57LM01 - price $17.40.
> 
> There is one 'gotcher' with Jules Borel, in that they have a $50 minimum order value.


I have another problem with Jules Borel, I could not register on their website. There are mandatory fields in the registration form including the "State" where you`re allowed to type numbers only. Seems it works for US person only...how I`m supposed to type Surrey there? :dntknw:

And this $50 ordering limit is a bit high at the moment. I don`t want to spend too much money on this watch, I just want to replace the glass and sell it. :wink2:



SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> 3) You are a private individual like myself, so you will not get full access to Seiko Oceania.
> 
> Even if you had full access, they will only deal with the trade / wholesalers, not individuals.
> 
> ...


What does F.A.O. means? Or you wanted to type F.A.Q ?

Never mind, so I have to look for Keith Doherty.

I`ll bear in mind that....but I think this Australian solution will come after a try at Cousins.

Thanks again Paul! :notworthy:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

gamarp said:


> I will definately try at Cousins first. It`s a bit annoying that this crystal is not available ....


Arpad.

The fact that the part number is not on Cousins database does not necessarily mean that it 'not available' (from them).

It just means that they have never held stock nor had any prior demand for it. :wink2:



gamarp said:


> What does F.A.O. means? Or you wanted to type F.A.Q ?


*F*or (the) *A*ttention *O*f .... :grin:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> There is a facility on Cousins UK website to *add a non-listed part*.
> 
> You can add the part number to their database yourself, and order one at the same time.


Have you tried adding that (non-listed) part yet, Arpad ?

If you haven't done it yet, I recommend you add the Seiko p/n (ES9W57LM01) in the Additional Information field.









Like this:










No :no: - I haven't done it for you. :tongue2:


----------



## gamarp (Jun 10, 2011)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> *F*or (the) *A*ttention *O*f .... :grin:


Ohhh, there is always something new to learn :victory:



SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Have you tried adding that (non-listed) part yet, Arpad ?
> 
> If you haven't done it yet, I recommend you add the Seiko p/n (ES9W57LM01) in the Additional Information field.
> 
> ...


 :clown:

I`ve sent the request for a quote couple of minutes ago. Including the part number as well









I`ve got a personal question for you, Paul:

As your 7A38 collection is so huge how often do you buy new shelf/furniture to store them? :grin:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

gamarp said:


> As your 7A38 collection is so huge how often do you buy new shelf/furniture to store them? :grin:


They're not on display, as such, Arpad. :blush: I just buy another one of of these (borrowed photo) 24 watch display cases:










The most recent addition to my collection (another 7A38-7070, last week) - note red felt covered bracelet loop:










I had a little re-organise at the weekend:

Box 1) 7A38-727x and 7A38-728x's.

Box 2) 7A38-724x/-725x/-726x and 7A38-706x's.

Box 3) 7A38-7000; -701x, -702x and 7A38-6080's.

Box 4) 7A38 'Sports' and Divers + Orient J39's, etc.

Box 5) Yema and Jaz N8's and Kamatz 51xxxx's.

Took some sorting ! :sweatdrop:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

gamarp said:


> Seems it works for US person only...how I'm supposed to type *Surrey *there? :dntknw:


You mean you're not in Hungary ?? :dontgetit:


----------



## gamarp (Jun 10, 2011)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> You mean you're not in Hungary ?? :dontgetit:












I`m in the UK, I live in Mitcham (Coliers Wood) and work in East Croydon.

Are you disappointed now ? 

Look at my previous post in this thread: Take a Peep



gamarp said:


> To buy a decent press it cost me roughly Â£20, but I know an old guy here in *Croydon*, he seems to do crystal replacements for Â£7.5 if you have the crystal, and lets be honest: to change a glass it`s not a big deal for him because he did it couple of hundred times meanwhile I did never :dntknw:





SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Box 1) 7A38-727x and 7A38-728x's.
> 
> Box 2) 7A38-724x/-725x/-726x and 7A38-706x's.
> 
> ...


Well, if I use my mathematic knowledge you have at least 120pcs watches at the moment ?

You wear a different one every single day, don`t you? B)


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

gamarp said:


> Well, if I use my mathematic knowledge you have at least 120pcs watches at the moment ?


Now I didn't say that every box was full to capacity, did I ? 



gamarp said:


> You wear a different one every single day, don`t you? B)


No, 'fraid not. :no: I have half a dozen that I wear regularly on a daily basis - the others are for weekends / collection only. :blush:


----------



## gamarp (Jun 10, 2011)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Now I didn't say that every box was full to capacity, did I ?


Well, you didn't say that but I have a feeling that they are full 

By the way, I've received the quote from CousinsUK and the price for the glass is as little as 33.7GBP. :jawdrop:

A bit pricey, isn't it? I think the reason for this ridiciously high price is because I used the add non-stoct list item option, so they think I would do anything to get this glass and my budget is unlimited.









No, they're wrong.

I think I'm just going to sell it as it is.

Are you interested in Paul, aren't you? :grin: :jump:

Would be nice to put this watch next to your rare 7A38 collection


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

gamarp said:


> Are you interested in Paul, aren't you? :grin:


Er, I don't think so, Arpad. :no:



gamarp said:


> Would be nice to put this watch next to your rare 7A38 collection


Not even in the same room. :yucky:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

By the way, Arpad, I presume you've seen eBay item # 260812052114 - a complete H601-5260 ?










More photos here: http://www.nforty.com.tripod.com/seiko-h601-blackindex.html

Those are going to be really collectable, one day.


----------



## gamarp (Jun 10, 2011)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> By the way, Arpad, I presume you've seen eBay item # 260812052114 - a complete H601-5260 ?


Yeah, I have seen that one, a bit too pricey 



SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Those are going to be really collectable, one day.


Oh yes, maybe one day...but I`m afraid I can`t wait until that day


----------

